# Por Flowers?



## KHB (28/5/08)

Does anyone know where i can get some having a bit of trouble finding some.

Cheers KHB


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/5/08)

Good luck finding POR of any form at the moment. Hop shortage has all but dried it up. 

Warren -


----------



## BoilerBoy (28/5/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Good luck finding POR of any form at the moment. Hop shortage has all but dried it up.
> 
> Warren -



Too true, planned an ANZAC biscuit ale this year, even toasted some oats in the oven just waiting for some new season POR flowers to go with the NZ Styrian Goldings and then..... who would ever have thought it possible? 

May have to compromise and make it an NZAC ale. 

Cheers,
BB


----------



## BenH (28/5/08)

I know wally was giving away some POR rhizomes at the recent case swap, maybe he might have some homegrown ones... for the right price :lol:


----------



## T.D. (28/5/08)

Yep, Warren and I are currently brewing coopers-style beers and needed POR to make it "authentic". We looked evertwhere, and no joy. I ended up grabbing some pellets from the local Country Brewer store in the end.

By the way, does anybody know when this season's Aussie hops will become available? As long as the Yankee hop extract producers don't swipe them first!


----------



## Tony (28/5/08)

maybe try here.

dont know if they have any left but it may be worth a phone call.

I have a pack tucked away....... yummy aussie pale ale to brew with them soon 

cheers


----------



## Millet Man (28/5/08)

T.D. said:


> Yep, Warren and I are currently brewing coopers-style beers and needed POR to make it "authentic". We looked evertwhere, and no joy. I ended up grabbing some pellets from the local Country Brewer store in the end.
> 
> By the way, does anybody know when this season's Aussie hops will become available? As long as the Yankee hop extract producers don't swipe them first!


TD,

This seasons tassie hops (pellets) just arrived at the wholesaler two weeks ago. I got some galaxy, millenium and super pride for the brewery all around 14-15%AA, they also had cluster and hallertau but no POR. Should be getting into retail hop suppliers soon I'd guess.

Can't wait to try the galaxy as they said it was a good replacement for chinook which I have been missing for some time.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## T.D. (28/5/08)

That sounds great Andrew - I'd be interested to give Galexy a go as well! Hopefully some HBSs will stock it (although I guess its probably not likely). I really get the impression that good things are happening in the Australian hop industry - some new varieties etc. Hopefully we can follow the kiwis and come up with some really unique varieties.


----------



## mfdes (28/5/08)

I doubt you'll see galaxy or millenium on the HBS. The hop growers company gets more money from selling to the breweries. We're a drop in the ocean by comparison. 

MFS.


----------



## Tony (28/5/08)

Millet Man said:


> I got some galaxy, millenium and super pride for the brewery all around 14-15%AA, they also had cluster and hallertau but no POR. Should be getting into retail hop suppliers soon I'd guess.
> 
> Can't wait to try the galaxy as they said it was a good replacement for chinook which I have been missing for some time.
> 
> Cheers, Andrew.



Bulk buy ?

Id love to try these hops, shame they arnt available to us


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/5/08)

Tony said:


> shame they arnt available to us



Heaven knows we'd put them to better use. :icon_drunk: 

Warren -


----------



## Tony (28/5/08)

oh yeah.......... danm strait there!


----------



## l7edwards (28/5/08)

a bit off topic, has anyone used galaxy hops before? im just interested in how they go, flavours, styles etc


----------



## AUHEAMIC (28/5/08)

mfdes said:


> I doubt you'll see galaxy or millenium on the HBS. The hop growers company gets more money from selling to the breweries. We're a drop in the ocean by comparison.
> 
> MFS.


I picked up 200 grams of Millenium last weekend. As I have never used them before I plan to to brew a single (ale) malt, single hop beer to test them out.


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/5/08)

Peels said:


> I picked up 200 grams of Millenium last weekend. As I have never used them before I plan to to brew a single (ale) malt, single hop beer to test them out.



Shan't ask the obvious question Peels... where? :icon_cheers: 

Let us know how the beer turns out. Reckon you'd have a few very interested listeners.

Warren -


----------



## Fents (28/5/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Shan't ask the obvious question Peels... where? :icon_cheers:
> 
> Let us know how the beer turns out. Reckon you'd have a few very interested listeners.
> 
> Warren -



Peels lives near Greensborough....enough of a hint?


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/5/08)

Fents said:


> Peels lives near Greensborough....enough of a hint?



h34r: Roger, wilco. 

OK and ahem! GHB. 

Warren -


----------



## hairofthedog (28/5/08)

greensbourgh home brew shop has both millinium & POR pellets there numbers 94320283


----------



## blackbock (28/5/08)

I suspect it might be some time before any new supply becomes widely available. My LHBS advised they cannot get any Saazer or POR (flowers or pellets) ATM.


----------



## Millet Man (28/5/08)

mfdes said:


> I doubt you'll see galaxy or millenium on the HBS. The hop growers company gets more money from selling to the breweries. We're a drop in the ocean by comparison.
> 
> MFS.


Surely a site sponsor with a good range of hops would be able to get some for their customers.  

I haven't opened them up yet so can't tell you how the galaxy smell but the advice was that they are a great aroma hop - at 14.4%AA. :blink: Will try them out in a couple of weeks time.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## T.D. (28/5/08)

Be sure to report back on what they're like Andrew.


----------



## Tony (28/5/08)

I stocked up on SAAZ......... 1KG in the fridge just waiting for a pilsner or 4 

cheers


----------



## BenH (28/5/08)

wally said:


> BenH, It just so happens that I do have some homegrown POR flowers.
> 
> The only problem is you have to guess the Alpha % and hope you come in around the right mark.
> 
> ...




Sorry to drop you in it wally. :unsure:


----------



## drsmurto (29/5/08)

wally said:


> Not really a problem. I can't see myself using them anytime soon.
> 
> 
> Wally



Couldnt you bitter with something else and add the POR flowers late for flavour and aroma for a CSA?

If you dont want them i am sure i could find something in the freezer you might like! PM me with a wishlist (hops or yeast) and I'll see what i can do


----------



## Ross (2/6/08)

mfdes said:


> I doubt you'll see galaxy or millenium on the HBS. The hop growers company gets more money from selling to the breweries. We're a drop in the ocean by comparison.
> 
> MFS.




Don't be so sure.... B) 

We now have new season.....

Millennium Pellets.
Galaxy pellets & flowers.
Summer Saaz pellets.
Super Pride Pellets.

Keen to get feedback from those trialling them.

We have limited supply & still packing, so orders may take a few days to get out. 


Cheers 

Ross
CraftBrewer


----------



## matt white (10/6/08)

End up getting some. I have heaps

Gil




KHB said:


> Does anyone know where i can get some having a bit of trouble finding some.
> 
> Cheers KHB


----------

